# Surge Dispute



## ungawa (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi folks - 

Apologies if this is a recurring topic - tho I haven't found much in here about this ....

I'm a casual driver in Wellington NZ. I had an interesting situation last Sunday night.

The Eastern suburbs of Wellington was in surge at 3.6 - 3.8X. Bingo I thought! I was close to the rider at the airport - we were both definitely in the same surge.
It was actually a one off drive - as I wasn’t intending to work - but when I saw the surge, I did this drive then stopped.
The surge was still in place at the time I finished - but reduced to ~2.2X

I did the ride - then noticed it wasn't indicated in the payment generated by Uber.
Sure enough - when I emailed Uber - I got the "there doesn't appear to have been a surge at that time" response.

Does this happen often??!?
Is there any way to see the history of the surge pricing within a particular area? The issue for me is that I cannot show them any proof of what was on my app at the time I accepted the ride. Once you accept the ride - any indications of surge disappear - it becomes the "drive to the rider" page.

Its a deep concern that you can't trust the technology Uber give you to work by.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Lots of traffic on this site about how the driver app lags the pax app by a significant amount. Did the notification show a surge when you accepted the ride?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I use Driver companion app. records surge, pings u when surge hits your input surge factor. very handy

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.frstechnology.driverpartnercompanion


----------

